

Safari Content Blocker, Before and After - snake_case
http://daringfireball.net/2015/07/safari_content_blocker_imore

======
teaneedz
Yep, can't wait for it to arrive. In the meantime, I use _Workflow_ in the
share screen to copy a URL from anyplace (particularly shortened ones),
unshorten the URL to its long form, strip it of the query string, display it
to me to see if I want to proceed, then copy it to the clipboard - all
automatically. Then I paste what's in the clipboard into the Ghostary app
which strips the scripts and loads the page all nice and fast. The steps I go
to to avoid advert tracking and targeting.

